# nature of the commitment sample



## oichnas16 (Jun 25, 2018)

Hi Friends and folks, 

i am applying PMV and now in process of doing the documents i am now doing the NATURE of Commitment and trying to type in the essay part for webform application and as per below guidance. 

I am just little confuse on what to write, i started write each of our family's background please correct me if I am wrong? bullet point one is not needed bec it will be from interview? so in short i just have to write down short description on what is the nature of our commitment to each other ? this is where i am stuck as I do not have sample on how to tell this is in writing. rest of the bullet point is fine. 


Give details of the nature of the commitment between the sponsor and the applicant. Evidence of mutual commitment of the couple include:

•	knowledge of each other's personal circumstances (e.g. background and family situation which could be established at interview) 


•	intention that the relationship will be long-term (e.g. the extent to which the couple have combined their affairs)

•	the terms of wills

•	correspondence and itemised phone accounts to show that contact was maintained during any period of separation.


hoping someone can enlighten me or give example on what would be the basis so I can revise my writing for webform. thank you very much again.


----------



## Aussie83 (Oct 15, 2015)

There is no examples that can be given as its totally unique to each couple. They give you a loose outline and it's up to you to provide your interpretation of that. And using the very title as a guide can help.


----------



## mkarina (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll share the general outline of what I did for my PMV for these bullet points - hope this helps 

_• knowledge of each other's personal circumstances (e.g. background and family situation which could be established at interview) _

I wrote about when I first met my partner's family and the other occasions I spent with them, and vice versa. I think I also wrote a very brief description on the background of my partner's family (hint: where they're from, how many siblings etc)

_• intention that the relationship will be long-term (e.g. the extent to which the couple have combined their affairs)_

Brief description of the proposal, our wedding plans, and when we opened our joint account

_• the terms of wills_

I didn't write anything about this since we didn't have wills

_• correspondence and itemised phone accounts to show that contact was maintained during any period of separation._

Pretty much saying what we did to contact each other - calls, texts, emails, skype and the such. (also attaching those mentioned screenshots etc)

and yes, it'll be totally unique for each couple because we'll all have different stories.


----------



## oichnas16 (Jun 25, 2018)

mkarina said:


> I'll share the general outline of what I did for my PMV for these bullet points - hope this helps
> 
> _• knowledge of each other's personal circumstances (e.g. background and family situation which could be established at interview) _
> 
> ...


Hi Mkarina,

thanks so much for your reply. did you apply online too?


----------



## mkarina (Feb 1, 2016)

oichnas16 said:


> Hi Mkarina,
> 
> thanks so much for your reply. did you apply online too?


It was a paper application for my PMV because back then I didn't have an option to apply online from my home country (this was around 4 years ago)


----------

